# ANCORA UNA SENTENZA VERGOGNOSA



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2008)

ANSA 2008-11-13 23:31                                                                                                     G8: 

DIAZ, ASSOLTI I VERTICI DELLA POLIZIA
di Chiara Carenini









GENOVA - Undici ore di camera di consiglio per un sentenza che chiude, dopo quasi otto anni, quella che e' stata definita una delle pagine piu' nere della democrazia in Italia: i pestaggi alla scuola Diaz durante il G8 di Genova. Sono stati inflitti 35 anni e 7 mesi di reclusione totali, in gran parte condonati. Tredici condanne, sedici assoluzioni, tra le quali tutti i vertici della Polizia mandati a giudizio. 

Scuola Diaz, era il 21 luglio 2001, a poche ore dalla morte del giovane Carlo Giuliani: le botte, gli insulti, le calunnie e gli atti falsi attraversarono quella notte e le stanze di quella scuola come una tempesta. In quelle aule, oltre 90 ragazzi pestati, insultati e calunniati. In molti erano in tribunale, stasera. Gli stessi che hanno ascoltato in silenzio il nome dei condannati (tutti i poliziotti del VII nucleo del Reparto Mobile di Roma che entrarono alla Diaz al comando di Vincenzo Canterini) e che hanno urlato 'vergogna, vergogna' quando hanno capito che il tribunale ha assolto i 'vertici', la 'catena di comando'. Un processo complesso, condotto sul filo del codice che vuole la responsabilita' penale strettamente personale, un processo sofferto per il ripetersi delle immagini dei pestaggi, del sangue, delle umiliazioni. E ancora, episodi dai contorni ambigui ricostruiti per dar loro concretezza - come quello delle molotov e delle coltellate al poliziotto -, il fantasma in quella scuola. Due pubblici ministeri, Enrico Zucca e Francesco Cardona Albini, che hanno parlato per ore e ore, oltre 40 memorie e contromemorie depositate, che ha visto il grande lavoro delle parti civili teso tutto a colmare lacune e cercare prove. Le parole delle difese, che nelle ultime udienze sono state pesantissime, una sfida che ha visto incrociare le spade tra avvocati e pubblici ministeri, attacchi frontali per demolire quello che da piu' parti e' stato chiamato 'il teorema'. 

C'e' ansia in aula mentre si aspetta la sentenza. Molti sono presenti: Mark Covell, il giornalista inglese che fini' in coma per i calci e i pugni alla testa, e Haidi Giuliani, la mamma di Carlo; ci sono le ragazze che si trovarono gli occhi tumefatti e Vittorio Agnoletto, europedutato di Rifondazione comunista, ex leader del Genoa Social Forum. C'e' nervosismo per i rinvii, ora dopo ora, per una sentenza che prima doveva uscire alle 17 ed e' invece stata pronunciata alle 21. La lettura del presidente Gabrio Barone e' lenta, scandita, puntuale. Non scioglie pero' l' ansia e il nervosismo di un'aula che aspetta le condanne come un risarcimento morale e finanche politico. Un'aula che dimostrera' alla fine di non sopportare la parola 'assolto'. Piovono urla e fischi, dichiarazioni di fuoco, i carabinieri in servizio d'ordine attenti ma discreti, i pm che non commentano a caldo, le difese dei condannati che ripetono 'appelliamo, appelliamo'. In fondo all' aula, in silenzio, e' sempre rimasto Alfredo Fabbrocini, dirigente della squadra mobile di Parma. Per lui, i pm prima chiesero al giudice l' archiviazione, poi in tribunale l' assoluzione. Una tesi che il tribunale ha accolto in pieno. Se n'e' andato senza commentare. 

*GIOVANE FUORI DALL'AULA, GIUSTIZIA E' MORTA*
 ROMA - Un grido, 'vergogna, vergogna!', si leva dai banchi del pubblico quando si conclude la lettura della sentenza che assolve 16 su 29 imputati per quella che uno degli imputati, Michelangelo Fournier, aveva definito la ''macelleria messicana'' compiuta nella scuola Diaz nella notte del Luglio 2001. Alfredo Biondi, legale di due degli imputati ed ex ministro della giustizia, commenta soddisfatto: ''Il teorema della procura e' stato sconfitto''. 

Ed un altro legale, Marco Corini, difensore del capo dell'anticrimine Franco Gratteri, spiega meglio: ''Mi pare che il processo abbia dimostrato il fallimento del teorema che voleva una sorta di complotto di tutta la polizia. Ha dimostrato che ci possono essere dei violenti, che ci possono essere degli esaltati, ma che questi sono isolabili e le responsabilita' sono personali e non si possono fare condanne per responsabilita' istituzionali''. 

Che con la sentenza di Genova cada il teorema di un complotto ordito dai vertici della polizia e' convinto il ministro della Difesa Ignazio La Russa, che pero' rimanda altri commenti alla lettura della sentenza per quanto riguarda le condanne degli agenti: ''Non vorrei - dice che la decisione fosse stata ingenerosa nei loro confronti''. Si e' chiusa una lunga giornata, fuori dal tribunale c'e' chi si abbraccia, chi piange. Un giovane continua a ripetere ''questa sera e' morta la giustizia''. Tacciono gli imputati, che hanno atteso la sentenza lontano dall'aula. 

Il leader dell'Udc, Pierferdinando Casini si dice ''lieto che la giustizia ordinaria riconosca una verita' nota a tutti gli italiani e cioe' che al vertice della polizia di stato ci sono stati e ci sono autentici galantuomini e servitori delle istituzioni'', mentre uno dei colonnelli di An, Maurizio Gasparri, parla di ''ridimensionamento di una violenta campagna'' contro la polizia. Da Verdi, Rifondazione e no global si alza un coro amaro: per Haidi Giuliani ai giudici ''e' mancata dignita' e coraggio'', per Vittorio Agnoletto ''e' stata sancita l'impunita' delle forze dell'ordine'' e quella di oggi ''e' stata una giornata tra le piu' tristi d'Italia''; Diliberto commenta ''pagano sempre i sottoposti, mai i capi''. A sorpresa, Forza Nuova si schiera con loro e denuncia come ''vergognosa'' la sentenza, come ''intoccabili i vertici della polizia e dei servizi in Italia''.



***

Ma come si fa a credere nella magistratura, nei giudici.





​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2008)

Sono delusa.
Ma forse i vertici hanno fatto modo di non lasciare tracce?
I giudici devono valutare le prove andando oltre quel che può sembrare deducibile.
Bisogna rispettare le sentenze sempre per questione di principio.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (14 Novembre 2008)

guarda, onestamente mi viene da ridere, le braccia fanno danni e la testa nn sa niente...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 siamo proprio nel paese delle banane...


----------



## Iris (14 Novembre 2008)

Non c'era da aspettarsi un esito diverso.


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Novembre 2008)

Non mi aspettavo di meglio ma ciò non toglie che ho la bava alla bocca dalla rabbia.

Bastardi....... odiosi...... pezzi di merda.....


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2008)

Sono alcune  immagini che non dimentichero' finche' vivo:


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=5k-KaQp4cNk







   che vergogna.


----------



## Old alesera (14 Novembre 2008)

il brutto sarà per i prossimi summit dato che ormai hanno il via libera


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> il brutto sarà per i prossimi summit dato che ormai hanno il via libera


 Non credo che qulcuno parteciperà a meno di gruppi radicali che si sanno far rispettare = sono altrettanto violenti.


----------



## Old alesera (15 Novembre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Non credo che qulcuno parteciperà a meno di gruppi radicali che si sanno far rispettare = sono altrettanto violenti.


 
la gente pacifica parteciperà sempre e verrà mazziata

i facinorosi saranno lasciati liberi di sfasciare tutto come al solito


----------



## Mari' (15 Novembre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Non credo che qulcuno parteciperà a meno di gruppi radicali che si sanno far rispettare = sono altrettanto violenti.


La violenza della polizia e' una storia che si ripete sempre nel tempo ... lo hanno fatto in passato, lo fanno TuttOggi e lo rifaranno di nuovo in futuro ... il problema e' a monte.


----------



## Old unodinoi (15 Novembre 2008)

Avete ragione!!
Bisogna lasciare che chiunque voglia possa spaccare tutto. Erano a Genova a dimostrare pacificamente poi ad un certo punto sono arrivati dei poliziotti infiltrati che hanno iniziato a spaccare tutto (essendo travestiti da black block). Hanno depositato mazze, sassi e tutto l'occorrente tra le persone pacifiche affinchè poi potessero accusarle di essere coloro che fomentavano ... spaccavano e mettevano a ferro e fuoco genova.


----------



## Mari' (15 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Avete ragione!!
> Bisogna lasciare che chiunque voglia possa spaccare tutto. Erano a Genova a dimostrare pacificamente poi ad un certo punto sono arrivati dei poliziotti infiltrati che hanno iniziato a spaccare tutto (essendo travestiti da black block). Hanno depositato mazze, sassi e tutto l'occorrente tra le persone pacifiche affinchè poi potessero accusarle di essere coloro che fomentavano ... spaccavano e mettevano a ferro e fuoco genova.


Stai a sfottere, vero?


----------



## Old unodinoi (15 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stai a sfottere, vero?


 Noooooooo


----------



## Mari' (15 Novembre 2008)

*Uno*

IO mi vergogno per quello ch'e' accaduto ... mi vergogno per come si e' conclusa l'intera faccenda ... e sto raccogliendo la vergona per quanto accadra' in futuro.

La Gente, i Popoli, sono stanchi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Novembre 2008)

*Parla il poliziotto che al G8 di Genova guidava il VII Reparto mobile
Condannato dal Tribunale a 4 anni di carcere, ha scritto una lettera ai suoi agenti
Canterini: "Io e i miei uomini martiri
paghiamo per tutti ma non ci arrendiamo"

di CARLO BONINI

**ROMA *- Il questore Vincenzo Canterini, ex comandante del VII Nucleo mobile nei giorni del G8, condannato, insieme ai suoi capisquadra, a 4 anni di reclusione dal Tribunale di Genova per la mattanza della "Diaz", sta rientrando a Bucarest, al suo ufficio di dirigente Interpol. Ha in mano una lettera, che pubblichiamo qui a fianco. Dice: "L'ho appena finita di scrivere ai miei ragazzi. Quelli che, da giovedì sera, pagano per tutti. Dei martiri civili". 

*Di martiri civili e senza processo, alla "Diaz", ce ne sono stati 93. Donne, uomini. Giovani, anziani. Erano inermi e innocenti.* 
"In questi sette anni, non c'è stato un solo giorno in cui non mi sia associato al giudizio che di quella notte venne dato dal mio vice, Michelangelo Fournier. Disse: "È stata una macelleria messicana". E lo disse la prima volta che, insieme, fummo sentiti dal procuratore aggiunto di Genova, qualche giorno dopo i fatti. Cosa doveva dire di più? Il punto è che non sono io, non siamo stati noi i macellai di quella notte". 

*Chi è stato allora?* 
"Me lo ha già chiesto in passato e glielo ripeto: non lo so. So però, e il processo lo ha dimostrato, che in quella scuola c'era una macedonia di polizia. Più di 400 tra agenti e funzionari. Il professor Silvio Romanelli, il mio avvocato, in aula, ha giustamente parlato della "notte del volontario". Di decine, centinaia di agenti arrivati nella scuola comandati da non si sa bene chi e perché. Ma, in sette anni, si è preferito che il faro rimanesse puntato soltanto sul VII nucleo". 

*È colpa forse della Procura o del metro di giudizio del tribunale se non si è riusciti a sfondare questo muro di omertà, o non invece di chi questo muro lo ha eretto proprio tra voi poliziotti? Di chi non sa, non ricorda, non ha visto.* 
"Non sono abituato a discutere il lavoro e le scelte dei magistrati e tanto più le sentenze che pronunciano. Dico però che se questo doveva essere l'esito, allora sono orgoglioso di aver ricevuto la condanna più alta. Perché è giusto che sia io a rispondere dei miei uomini. Anche di quello che non hanno fatto. Anzi, le dispiace se le leggo un brano della lettera che ho scritto ai miei uomini?". 
*Legga.* 
"Il 21 luglio del 2001, dopo 18 ore di servizio, ci è stato ordinato di entrare in piena notte, in un edificio che non conoscevamo, e ci è stato detto che, probabilmente, vi avremmo trovato occupanti pericolosi ed armati. Io e voi sappiamo benissimo cosa è successo, ci siamo guardati più volte negli occhi. E guardandoci abbiamo capito la nostra professionalità, il nostro cameratismo, la nostra dignità". 

*Mentre intorno a voi dei civili diventavano degli invalidi, ad esempio. Questo non lo ricorda.* 
"Guardi, io non ho intenzione di rifare il processo. Di ricordare in quale piano della scuola erano i nostri capisquadra e i nostri uomini. Cosa erano in grado di vedere o di impedire. Ma forse è utile sapere che per fare 93 feriti sono stati impiegati 4 minuti, il che è difficile per un reparto di 70 uomini. È utile sapere che all'interno di quella scuola io non sono neppure entrato. Che, quella sera, non indossavo neppure il casco. Non avevo il tonfa. Non avevo la pistola. Che il mio vice, entrato nella scuola, si tolse il suo di casco per gridare a uomini che non erano del VII di interrompere le violenze. Diciotto testimoni tra gli aggrediti presenti nella scuola, hanno riferito in aula che uomini del VII si adoperarono per soccorrere i feriti. Questa è forse una spedizione punitiva?". 

*L'odio di quella notte avrà pure dei padri. Non crede?* 
"Io non odio nessuno. A Genova, abbiamo avuto i nostri feriti, i nostri ustionati e, come ho ricordato ai miei uomini, seguendo un istinto che forse trascendeva dal semplice dovere istituzionale, abbiamo buttato il cuore oltre l'ostacolo. Contro individui mascherati, violenti ed organizzati, quanto e forse meglio di noi". 

*Alla Diaz, nessuno era mascherato e violento. I travisati e i violenti erano i poliziotti.* 
"Voglio solo dire che, in 41 anni di carriera immacolata, non sono mai caduto nella trappola dell'odio che chiama odio. Ai miei uomini del VII, oggi, dico questo. E mi scusi se leggo, ma anche a 60 anni, non ho perso la capacità di emozionarmi: "Abbiamo perso una battaglia. Ci siamo sentiti umiliati e forse traditi. Ma quante volte chi ci aggrediva pensava di averci sopraffatto e poi si accorgeva che invece eravamo vivi e fieri di esser noi. (...) Lasciamo tutte queste persone nei loro passamontagna e con i loro bastoni. Diamogli l'illusione di avere vinto e facciamogli vedere che alla lunga saremo noi a vincere perché potremo guardarli negli occhi non con l'odio, che si riserva ad un nemico, ma con la serena consapevolezza della nostra innocenza. Coraggio ragazzi il vostro comandante vi è vicino ed ancora indossa il casco insieme a voi. Ancora non ci hanno messo a terra"...". 

*"Il vostro comandante indossa il casco con voi". È una minaccia?* 
"Per carità. È orgoglio e fratellanza con i miei uomini". 

*Chi sono "tutte queste persone nei passamontagna" a cui si riferisce? I suoi colleghi di quella notte? *
"Chi vuole capire, capisca. Dico solo che i celerini saranno anche ignoranti, ma non sono stupidi". 

(_15 novembre 2008_)

http://www.repubblica.it/2008/11/sezioni/cronaca/g8-genova-5/parla-canterini/parla-canterini.html


----------



## Old Buscopann (15 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Avete ragione!!
> Bisogna lasciare che chiunque voglia possa spaccare tutto. Erano a Genova a dimostrare pacificamente poi ad un certo punto sono arrivati dei poliziotti infiltrati che hanno iniziato a spaccare tutto (essendo travestiti da black block). Hanno depositato mazze, sassi e tutto l'occorrente tra le persone pacifiche affinchè poi potessero accusarle di essere coloro che fomentavano ... spaccavano e mettevano a ferro e fuoco genova.


La polizia si è comportata allo stesso modo dei black block..La differenza stava nel fatto che i poliziotti avevano una divisa. A me non interessa sapere chi erano i black block. Nel senso che erano delinquenti chiunque fossero. 
Ma allo stesso modo si sono comportati da delinquenti pure i poliziotti. Quello che è successo nella caserma Diaz è stato un pestaggio vero e proprio di persone prese sommariamente in mezzo ai manifestanti e che per molti versi non c'entravano proprio nulla. 
E' scandaloso che in polizia continuino a lavorare tranquillamente persone così..Perchè come sono dei delinquenti i black block, lo sono anche certi poliziotti.

Buscopann

PS..Faccio presente che anche nel caso in cui nella Caserma ci fosse stato Bin Laden, il pestaggio è in ogni caso un reato. Insabbiare tutto rende lo Stato complice di tutto questo schifo.
Non provare vergogna di fornte a queste cose è quantomeno fazioso.


----------



## Mari' (15 Novembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La polizia si è comportata allo stesso modo dei black block..La differenza stava nel fatto che i poliziotti avevano una divisa. A me non interessa sapere chi erano i black block. Nel senso che erano delinquenti chiunque fossero.
> Ma allo stesso modo si sono comportati da delinquenti pure i poliziotti. Quello che è successo nella caserma Diaz è stato un pestaggio vero e proprio di persone prese sommariamente in mezzo ai manifestanti e che per molti versi non c'entravano proprio nulla.
> E' scandaloso che in polizia continuino a lavorare tranquillamente persone così..Perchè come sono dei delinquenti i black block, lo sono anche certi poliziotti.
> 
> ...


Busco tranquillo ... lo bolleranno come "Segreto di Stato" e bello che fatto.


----------



## Mari' (15 Novembre 2008)

Non so se mi spiego

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ORDWGRlVLJE&feature=related


----------



## Mari' (15 Novembre 2008)

Busco hai visto questo film:

http://filmup.leonardo.it/sc_ibanchierididio.htm


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Novembre 2008)

*Mah!*



Buscopann ha detto:


> La polizia si è comportata allo stesso modo dei black block..La differenza stava nel fatto che i poliziotti avevano una divisa. A me non interessa sapere chi erano i black block. Nel senso che erano delinquenti chiunque fossero.
> Ma allo stesso modo si sono comportati da delinquenti pure i poliziotti. Quello che è successo nella caserma Diaz è stato un pestaggio vero e proprio di persone prese sommariamente in mezzo ai manifestanti e che per molti versi non c'entravano proprio nulla.
> E' scandaloso che in polizia continuino a lavorare tranquillamente persone così..Perchè come sono dei delinquenti i black block, lo sono anche certi poliziotti.
> 
> ...





Mari' ha detto:


> Busco tranquillo ... *lo bolleranno come "Segreto di Stato" e bello che fatto*.


C'è appena stato un processo...e non è stato l'unico, mi pare.

Così come mi pare che in Italia ancora i poteri dello stato siano separati....

Dove vedete l'insabbiatura? Perchè la sentenza non è stata scritta dalla piazza ? Quello si chiama giustizialismo, non giustizia...


----------



## Mari' (16 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> C'è appena stato un processo...e non è stato l'unico, mi pare.
> 
> Così come mi pare che in Italia ancora i poteri dello stato siano separati....
> 
> Dove vedete l'insabbiatura? Perchè la sentenza non è stata scritta dalla piazza ? Quello si chiama giustizialismo, non giustizia...


 *La verità storica su Genova non la deve dare il  Tribunale ma la politica*
  di Riccardo Chartroux

 Barack Obama ha fatto sapere che tra i suoi primi  atti da presidente ci sarà la chiusura di Guantanamo. *Che c’entra con il  G8 e il processo per l’irruzione nella scuola Diaz?* *Niente in  apparenza.* Se non che la chiusura di Guantanamo è una buona notizia per  chi ha a cuore il senso più profondo della civiltà occidentale: il rispetto dei  diritti individuali.Con una certa dose di ottimismo ci si può  leggere l’inizio della fine della ossessione securitaria che ha caratterizzato  gli ultimi anni, che ha piegato la difesa dei diritti alle ragioni di  schieramento, alla logica di noi e loro, *sei contro Guantanamo quindi  proteggi al Qaeda, difendi i rom dunque stai dalla parte dei ladri, condanni  le violenze della polizia allora sei amico dei black  bloc.*
E’ una notizia che a un cittadino che crede nella  democrazia fa piacere. La sentenza sulla Diaz invece no. Lascia un po’ di amaro  in bocca l’assoluzione per i funzionari che erano lì quella notte. E perché?  Qualcuno davvero voleva vedere finire in galera, tanto per citarne un paio,  Gilberto Caldarozzi, il poliziotto che ha arrestato Provenzano, o Francesco  Gratteri, l’uomo che ha inchiodato i corleonesi? Presto leggeremo le motivazioni  della sentenza ma il giudice Barone dichiara: il codice richiede che si condanni  solo quando la responsabilità penale individuale è provata. Ovvio. E allora al  cittadino che crede nella democrazia non spetta stabilire se la sentenza sia  giuridicamente fondata o no, quello di cui sente la mancanza non è una condanna  per questo o quel funzionario. Non possiamo sempre affidarci ai tribunali per  farci spiegare cosa è successo nel nostro Paese, chi ha fatto cosa e perché. I  giudici devono identificare e perseguire le responsabilità penali. 
Poi ci sono quelle operative (la catena di comando,  l’organizzazione degli uomini e delle tecniche operative) che sono affare delle  amministrazioni e dei governi. E quelle politiche che riguardano tutti ma in  primo luogo il Parlamento. Ma la politica ha brillato per la sua incapacità di  metabolizzare il G8 e quello che ha significato per la nostra democrazia. Una  commissione di indagine varata durante il governo *Berlusconi non ha  prodotto che tre documenti diversi (della maggioranza di centrodestra, del  centrosinistra e di rifondazione), nessuna verità condivisa. Il governo Prodi  aveva nel suo programma il varo di una autentica commissione di inchiesta che  però non si è fatta perché il centrosinistra non ha trovato sul tema (ma  guarda un po’) una linea comune.*
E allora chiediamo una verità storica ai giudici di  Genova che fanno un altro mestiere e cioè appunto i giudici penali, e che  comunque con la loro sentenza ci dicono che atti illegali gravissimi sono stati  commessi da uomini della polizia di Stato nei confronti di oppositori del  governo. Dal governo, anche quando tutti i fatti erano arcinoti, non è mai  venuta nemmeno una parola di scusa, per quelle 93 persone massacrate e per tutto  il Paese umiliato davanti all’opinione pubblica mondiale. Il problema, come si  diceva una volta con un brutto e stantio gergo, è politico. Ora si torna a  chiedere una commissione di inchiesta sul G8, la chiede anche Antonio Di Pietro,  un uomo politico poco amichevolmente apostrofato come “poliziotto” dalla destra  (come se fosse un insulto). 
Magari si facesse, ma cosa potrebbe produrre se non  ancora una volta due relazioni, di maggioranza e di minoranza, se chi era al  governo oggi come nel 2001 non ha intenzione di ammettere alcuna responsabilità  a partire da quelle di Claudio Scajola, allora ministro dell’interno? Barack  Obama non ha promosso una commissione di inchiesta su Guantanamo. Ha detto solo  che è una vergogna e che va chiusa. *Chi ha a cuore la democrazia in  Italia dovrebbe dire chiaramente che le responsabilità di quello che è accaduto  alla Diaz sono interamente di chi era al governo in quei giorni, e che fatti  simili non saranno mai più tollerati.*
*****​ *Genova 2001: al G8 prova generale di una Repubblica  non più costituzionale*
*di Elettra Deiana*

 Un tribunale della Repubblica si pronuncia oggi sulla mattanza  avvenuta nella scuola Diaz a Genova, nel 2001, e sugli inganni orditi a vari  livelli - e attraverso complessi intrecci di complicità politico-istituzionale -  dalla polizia di stato per coprire, depistare, giustificare, assolversi. Chi è  responsabile di che cosa nel nostro Paese? Chi deve rispondere di come svolge i  compiti a cui è assegnato? La risposta è semplice e immediata: in Italia questo  rapporto non ha quasi mai cittadinanza perché non c’è quasi mai un collegamento  vincolante tra il ruolo a cui si è chiamati, soprattutto se è di altissimo  livello, e come questo ruolo venga esercitato. *L’allora capo della  polizia, Giovanni De Gennaro,* massimo responsabile dell’ordine  pubblico e dunque responsabile del come e perché quell’ordine si trasformò in  quei giorni in pubblica mattanza,* ha continuato indisturbato nella sua  carriera e oggi ricopre la carica di massimo dirigente dei servizi  segreti. Ma dietro gli esponenti di spicco della polizia, accusati di falso  e oggi sul banco degli imputati – da Luperi a Gratteri a Calderozzi – c’è De  Gennaro e ci sono tutte le sue responsabilità. *
[SIZE=-0]
Della mattanza e degli inganni sappiamo tutto: quelli di noi che videro  con i propri occhi i fatti e quelli che li hanno visti attraverso l’incredibile  quantità di immagini rimbalzate in tutti i Paesi del mondo. Quelle immagini  hanno già la forza di un giudizio. Grazie alla Bbc abbiamo potuto vedere anche  l’ultimo fotogramma della indecente sceneggiata degli inganni: un poliziotto  mentre introduce, la notte del 21 luglio, nella scuola Diaz le due famose  molotov. Sarebbero state mostrate successivamente come alibi all’irruzione della  polizia e ai pestaggi a sangue che ne seguirono. Per i fatti di Genova parlammo  in quei giorni di una “prova generale”. Prova generale di una Repubblica non più  costituzionale, di uno Stato non più democratico, di un ordine pubblico non più  secondo legge e norma. *Forse di nuovo di ispirazione cossighiana?  “Infiltrate, provocate, massacrate”. *

 [SIZE=-0]Questo accadde a Genova, sette anni fa, nel luglio del 2001. A  Palazzo Chigi era appena arrivato Berlusconi, col suo governo delle destre della  XIV Legislatura, e alla Casa Bianca si era appena insediato George W. Bush. Il  “nuovo secolo americano” era già un incubo e sembrava che non sarebbe mai  finito. Il movimento no global – il movimento dei movimenti, lo chiamammo, per  la ricchezza e la pluralità delle esperienze e delle culture che lì confluirono  - aveva aperto nel mondo una straordinaria stagione di critica ai disastri della  globalizzazione capitalistica, di impegno politico, di utopia libertaria. Prova  generale di un potere autoritario contro quel movimento, contro quella  generazione che alzava la voce contro i miti della globalizzazione e chiedeva  conto ai grandi della terra, che contestava il diritto del G8 a decidere dei  destini dell’umanità. 

 [SIZE=-0]Anche questo fu Genova, soprattutto questo: il tentativo di  dissuadere i giovani – ragazzi e ragazze che scoprivano la passione pubblica e  l’agire politico e inseguivano con le loro mobilitazioni  i vari summit in giro  per il mondo – dal continuare in quella strada. Tentativo che la destra al  governo attuò con lo stile autoritario e repressivo che le è proprio ma che  aveva radici anche nel governo precedente di centro-sinistra, perché la  militarizzazione di Genova, le zone rosse, la colpevolizzazione propedeutica  delle mobilitazione erano già in incubatrice e avevano ispirato la preparazione  del G8 già  prima della vittoria di Berlusconi. Per non dimenticare anche questo  va ricordato.
[SIZE=-0]
*La richiesta di giustizia per Genova non è soltanto una  doverosa richiesta di giustizia per quelli e quelle che hanno subito i pestaggi,  le violenze, le ignominie. E’ una richiesta per la nostra democrazia: per  ripristinare in qualche misura le regole dello Stato di diritto, dove i  responsabili dei compiti pubblici siano obbligati a dare rigorosamente conto di  quello che fanno, dove la polizia e i suoi apparati siano vincolati alla legge e  non agiscano da corpi separati  e braccio armato del potere politico, dove tra i  cittadini e lo Stato i rapporti siano regolati dalla reciprocità del vincolo  costituzionale. Una richiesta per i fatti di ieri che parla del nostro futuro.  Come sempre quando è in gioco la democrazia.*[/SIZE]

[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=-0]fonte: *Articolo 21*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=-0]*******[/SIZE]​ [SIZE=-0] Costituzione della Repubblica Italiana

I principi fondamentali  
Secondo la dottrina la Costituzione è caratterizzata  da alcuni principi non revisionabili fondamentali che ne hanno ispirato la  redazione.
*Principio  personalista*
La Costituzione coglie la tradizione liberale e giusnaturalista nel testo dell'art. 2: in  esso infatti si dice che "la Repubblica _riconosce_ e garantisce i diritti  inviolabili dell'uomo". Tali diritti sono considerati diritti naturali, non  creati giuridicamente dallo Stato ma ad esso preesistenti. Tale interpretazione  è agevolmente rinvenibile nella parola "riconoscere" che implica la preesistenza  di un qualcosa. Tale impostazione, stimolata dalla componente d'ispirazione  cattolica dell'assemblea costituente, fu il frutto di una sentita reazione al  totalitarismo e alla concezione hegeliana dello Stato che in esso si  propugnava.

*Principio  pluralista*
È tipico degli stati democratici. Pur se la Repubblica è  dichiarata una ed indivisibile, sono riconosciuti i diritti dell'uomo nelle  formazioni sociali (art. 2), la libertà associativa (art. 18), la libertà delle  confessioni religiose (art. 8), dei partiti politici (art. 49) e dei sindacati (art. 39).
È riconosciuta  altresì anche la libertà delle stesse organizzazioni intermedie, e non solo  degli individui che le compongono, in quanto le formazioni sociali meritano un  ambito di tutela loro proprio. In ipotesi di contrasto fra il singolo e la  formazione sociale cui egli è membro, lo Stato non dovrebbe intervenire. Il  singolo, tuttavia, deve essere lasciato libero di uscirne.

*Principio  democratico*
Già gli altri tre principi  sono tipici degli stati democratici, ma ci sono anche altri elementi a  caratterizzarli: la preponderanza di organi elettivi e rappresentativi; il  principio di maggioranza ma con tutela della minoranze (anche politiche);  processi decisionali (politici e giudiziari) tendenzialmente  trasparenti

*Principio di  uguaglianza*
Come è affermato con chiarezza nell'art.3, tutti i  cittadini sono uguali davanti alla legge (uguaglianza formale) e devono essere  in grado di sviluppare pienamente la loro personalità sul piano economico,  sociale e culturale (uguaglianza sostanziale)

*Rapporti civili*

dall'articolo 13 al  28
*Le* *libertà individuali*: gli articoli dal 13 al 28  affermano che la libertà è un valore sacro, che il domicilio è inviolabile, che  ogni cittadino può soggiornare e circolare liberamente.

*le libertà collettive*: gli articoli dal 17 al 21 affermano che i  cittadini italiani hanno il diritto di riunirsi e di associarsi liberamente; che  ogni persona ha il diritto di professare liberamente il proprio credo; che ogni  individuo è libero di professare il proprio pensiero, con la parola, lo scritto  e ogni altro mezzo di comunicazione.
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-0] _________________________________________________________________________

Fedi', continuo?  

Stanno/stiamo tutti inca-zzati  neri ... la vergogna e' Mondiale, abbiamo fatto una figura di merda ... ma di  quale Giustizia parli? Ci saremmo accontentati di "La Legge E' Uguale Per  Tutti" non c'e' stato verso di farla funzionare/mettere in atto ... il risultato  e' sotto gli occhi di Tutto il Mondo. 

Tutto il mondo ha visto cosa e' successo, sono stati picchiati  uomini/donne vecchi/giovani, persone che avevano tra le braccia bambini ...  ho/hanno visto cittadini e non con le braccia alzate come prigionieri di Guerra  ... MA SCHERZI? Come si puo' dimenticare quei filmati, quelle scene resteranno  per sempre nella memoria di tutti.

Genova 2001 al G8 e' stato fatto un massacro dei diritti civili ed umani, una pagina nera della  storia italiana, un'altra da aggiungere a tante altre ... io ero in America, ho  seguito il fattaccio limitatamente tramite Rai International e devo dirti che la  vedevo brutta la situazione ... quando ho visto/saputo al TG di Carlo Giuliani  ho detto subito a me stessa: Ma cosa ca-zzo sta succedendo in Italia, questi  vogliono una sommossa popolare?

Questo processo e' stato una burla, una presa per il cu-lo,  per l'ennesima volta e' stata messa in atto: Alla faccia della  giustizia!

Per favore non prendiamoci per il cu-lo, siamo sinceri,  molti/troppi hanno sbagliato e non hanno pagato ... siamo in "Italiani Brava  Gente"


[/SIZE]

[SIZE=-0]IO MI VERGOGNO PER LORO, me lo concedi almeno  questo? 
[/SIZE]
[/SIZE]


----------



## Old Buscopann (16 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> C'è appena stato un processo...e non è stato l'unico, mi pare.
> 
> Così come mi pare che in Italia ancora i poteri dello stato siano separati....
> 
> Dove vedete l'insabbiatura? Perchè la sentenza non è stata scritta dalla piazza ? Quello si chiama giustizialismo, non giustizia...


Vabbè..allora diciamo così:
che per le varie Ustica, Piazza fontana a Milano, La Stazione di Bologna, Piazza della Loggia a Brescia e , in tono minore ovviamente, eventi come il G8 a Genova GIUSTIZIA E' FATTA.

Buscopann


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Novembre 2008)

Ma che stronzate scrivete?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Nel minimo siete un pò "confusi"....chiedete la verità non stoirca ma politica...benissimo, facciamo un'inchiesta parlamentare? Che porterà ai soliti "rituali"...ma vabbeh!

E cosa ***** c'entra allora un processo *PENALE*?

Che giuridicamente, come ribadito più volte nello stesso articolo da cui siete partiti, MA CHE EVIDENTEMENTE VOI STESSI AVETE LETTO SOLO NELLE PARTI CHE VI INTERESSANO*, ACCERTA UNA RESPONSABILITA' PERSONALE*....basata sulle *PROVE, *non sul sentimento di disgusto che si può provare...

A meno che, come già scritto, vogliate la giustizia della piazza...fate vobis che senso della giustizia *VOI* avete!


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Novembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vabbè..allora diciamo così:
> che per le varie Ustica, Piazza fontana a Milano, La Stazione di Bologna, Piazza della Loggia a Brescia e , in tono minore ovviamente, eventi come il G8 a Genova GIUSTIZIA E' FATTA.
> 
> Buscopann


Ma guarda, la gisutizia funziona solo quando pare a certiuni....tipo contro Berlusconi e i vari teoremi tipo..."non poteva non sapere"....egggiàààà!!!


----------



## Mari' (16 Novembre 2008)

*Mi raccomando eh ...*

 "Venerabile Italia"
…sara' un nuovo incredibile programma che da lunedi  17 novembre andra' in onda su Odeon Tv alle 22:30 (canale sky 827).
A  presentarlo vi sara' niente poco di meno che Licio Gelli, il “venerabile” della  P2, la loggia massonica piu' potente d’ Italia.
Gelli torna sulla scena a 87  complimentandosi pubblicamente con Berlusconi, 
*l’ unico in grado di  realizzare il suo programma.*
Gelli ha anche affermato che quanto guarda  l’Italia di oggi pensa che *bisognerebbe pagargli i diritti Siae…*
   La trasmissione e' da non perdere, perche' Gelli non deve piu' nascondersi  con Berlusconi al Governo puo' parlare liberamente.
Parteciperanno al  programma: Marcello Veneziani, Giulio Andreotti e Marcello Dell’ Utri.

Vi  auguro una buona visione …


 PS se volete avere un idea di cio' che ha in testa Licio Gelli
 Leggete il Piano di Rinascita Democratica.
http://web.tiscali.it/comunisti-pistoia/Memoria/RinascitaDemocratica.htm



PPS Ce li meritiamo tutti, dal primo all'ultimo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> "Venerabile Italia"
> …sara' un nuovo incredibile programma che da lunedi 17 novembre andra' in onda su Odeon Tv alle 22:30 (canale sky 827).
> A presentarlo vi sara' niente poco di meno che Licio Gelli, il “venerabile” della P2, la loggia massonica piu' potente d’ Italia.
> Gelli torna sulla scena a 87 complimentandosi pubblicamente con Berlusconi,
> ...


 Tutto attuato ...escluso il punto 4D
*Tutti i promotori debbono essere inattaccabili per rigore morale, capacita', onesta', e tendenzialmente disponnibili per un'azione politica pragmatica, con rinuncia alle consuete e fruste chiavi ideologiche. Altrimenti il rigetto da parte della pubblica opinione e' da ritenere inevitabile.*


----------



## Mari' (16 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tutto attuato ...escluso il punto 4D
> *Tutti i promotori debbono essere inattaccabili per rigore morale, capacita', onesta', e tendenzialmente disponnibili per un'azione politica pragmatica, con rinuncia alle consuete e fruste chiavi ideologiche. Altrimenti il rigetto da parte della pubblica opinione e' da ritenere inevitabile.*



Ma questa conoscenza, dove si trovava? Solo  all'interno della sua coscienza, che in ogni caso sarebbe stata presto  annientata. E se tutti quanti accettavano la menzogna imposta dal Partito, se  tutti i documenti raccontavano la stessa favola, *ecco che la menzogna  diventava un fatto storico, quindi vera. “Chi controlla il passato” diceva lo  slogan del Partito “controlla il futuro. Chi controlla il presente controlla il  passato.* (G. Orwell l'anno1984)   

Il vero potere risiede nelle mani dei  *detentori dei Mass Media.* ( Licio Gelli)







​


----------



## Old Buscopann (16 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma guarda, la gisutizia funziona solo quando pare a certiuni....tipo contro Berlusconi e i vari teoremi tipo..."non poteva non sapere"....egggiàààà!!!


Ma che discorso è scusa? I processi contro Berlusconi sono un altro paio di maniche. Indipendentemente dal fatto che lui fosse o colpevole o meno, lo scandalo è stato farsi la legge per garantirsi l'impunità..Ovviamente per chi lo vota questo non è motivo di vergogna evidentemente.

Ora però non confondiamo questa cose che a confronto con altre sono stupidate.
Al G8 di Genova la polizia ha preso a mazzate gente che non c'entrava assolutamente nulla. E a testimoniare la cosa non si sono sono le persone, ma anche le immagini. Tu hai mai avuto la curiosità di guardarti un filmato che non siano le immagini del telegiornale? Evidentemente no, se pensi che sia stata fatta giustizia..

Buscopann


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Novembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma che discorso è scusa? I processi contro Berlusconi sono un altro paio di maniche. Indipendentemente dal fatto che lui fosse o colpevole o meno, lo scandalo è stato farsi la legge per garantirsi l'impunità..Ovviamente per chi lo vota questo non è motivo di vergogna evidentemente.
> 
> Ora però non confondiamo questa cose che a confronto con altre sono stupidate.
> Al G8 di Genova la polizia ha preso a mazzate gente che non c'entrava assolutamente nulla. E a testimoniare la cosa non si sono sono le persone, ma anche le immagini. Tu hai mai avuto la curiosità di guardarti un filmato che non siano le immagini del telegiornale? Evidentemente no, se pensi che sia stata fatta giustizia..
> ...


Mi spiace deluderti ma di immagini ne ho guardate parecchie, e di tutte le angolazioni e da siti di varia estrazione (di solito faccio così per aver una visuale più imparziale...*MAI UNA SOLA FONTE*...claro?:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	





Riguardo al titolo del thread, ANCORA UNA SENTENZA VERGOGNOSA, mi pare invece che si voglia mischiare pere mele e verdure varie.

Lo ripeto per l'ennesima volta: si trattava di un processo *PENALE *che prevede l'identificazione (se possibile) di chi ha commesso il *SINGOLO* o *PIU'* reati ma *individualmente, *perchè solo questo può venir accertato in un processo penale ( al limite l'associazione o il concorso nel reato ma va *DIMOSTRATO*), mentre quello che voi ritenete una vergogna collegata con *QUESTA SENTENZA *attiene a un giudizio *POLITICO *che non è in quella sede che deve venir formulato.

Se non inquadriamo le cose nel giusto contesto, si rischia solo di parlarsi addosso.


----------



## Mari' (17 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi spiace deluderti ma di immagini ne ho guardate parecchie, e di tutte le angolazioni e da siti di varia estrazione (di solito faccio così per aver una visuale più imparziale...*MAI UNA SOLA FONTE...claro?*:condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) e mai l'ho fatto, e lo faro' ... mi faccio sempre una carrellata paronamica su tutti i lati, ed in tutte le direzioni, prima di farmi un opinione della notizia, dell'accaduto ... mi piace essere precisa.


2) il titolo e' la mia precisa reazione alla notizia, non posso fare altro che vergognarmi per loro (la magistratura) e per quei delinquenti che hanno massacrato gente inerme, indifesa, sia nella Diaz che per le strade ... Tutti sanno che l'Ordine/il via e' stato dato dalle alte sfere/cariche di comando e invece di processarli sono stati promossi e passati di grado superiore (a proposito, CHI li ha promossi a quelle corogne?) ... sappiaTE che: Ca' nusciun e' fesso, e gli occhi ce li abbiamo tutti aperti per vedere ed osservare dove si vuole "arrivare"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  compri' ?
Genova G8 e' stato un macello messicano, e la sentenza fa ancora piu' schifo, degna dell'aria che si respira un po ovunque, non solo in Itaglia.
Vuol dire che l'aggiungeremo alla lunghissima lista dei Misteri di Stato insieme al caso di  Ilaria Alpi e Miran Hrovatin etc etc etc ...


Torniamo a parlare di corna e tradimenti va ... fanno meno male, almeno si sa chi e' il colpevole.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Novembre 2008)

qualcuno invece sa se è finito il processo a quei bastardi che hanno ammazzato federico aldovrandi??
non si è saputo più niente..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> qualcuno invece sa se è finito il processo a quei bastardi che hanno ammazzato federico aldovrandi??
> non si è saputo più niente..


 Ho trovato questa notizia:

Notizia inserita il 26/10/2008​*Mesi fa fu chiesto il sequestro del blog Aldrovandi*

*La questura porta fiori sulla tomba di Federico*


Mentre il caso Aldrovandi avanza sui binari processuali (la prossima udienza è attesa per l’11 novembre), la vicenda di Federico continua a far parlare di sé in procura. Dalle stanze di via Mentessi rimbalza la notizia che tempo fa era stato chiesto il sequestro del blog creato di Patrizia Moretti da parte dei pm Patrizia Castaldini e Angela Scorza, su istanza di uno degli imputati e del suo consorte, chiamati in causa a più riprese dal popolo del blog. La richiesta, però, è stata rigettata sia dal gip Silvia Giorgi del tribunale di Ferrara che dal giudice collegiale d’appello, composto da Pasquale Maiorano, Anna Ghedini e Silvia Marini. 
“Siamo venuti a conoscenza di questa richiesta solo da poco tempo– racconta la madre di Federico –, così come della querela intentata nei miei confronti da un altro degli imputati, per un’intervista rilasciata a un settimanale. Poco importa, io e mio marito andremo avanti comunque”. 
Ma per la famiglia di “Aldro” arriva anche un sorriso. Direttamente da palazzo Camerini. “Mi ha telefonato – racconta Patrizia - il capo dell’ufficio di gabinetto dicendomi che la polizia di Ferrara aveva intenzione di portare un mazzo di fiori sulla tomba di Federico in occasione del 2 novembre e delle celebrazioni di tutti i caduti della polizia. Han detto che ci sono vicini”. 
la notizia arriva a poca distanza dall'insediamento del nuovo questore Salvatore Longo, che nel giorno della sua presentazione spese parole di solidarietà per la famiglia. 
"Ritengo che sia doveroso essere vicini alla famiglia - disse nell'occasione - perché la perdita di un figlio è quanto di più innaturale ci possa essere. Per ora *c’è un processo in corso*, attendiamone l’esito. Bisogna essere rispettosi di quello che deciderà l’autorità giudiziaria”. 

http://www.estense.com/?module=displaystory&story_id=43406&format=html


----------



## Mari' (17 Novembre 2008)

Una piu' recente:











Notizia inserita il 11/11/2008​ *Ultime fasi del processo Aldrovandi*

*''Lo stress fu fatale a Federico''*

                                                   C’era solo lo psichiatra dell’Università di Bologna Domenico Berardi, consulente della difesa che rappresenta i quattro poliziotti imputati di omicidio colposo, in aula per la ventunesima udienza del processo Aldrovandi. La sua relazione ha cercato di approfondire la fenomenologia dell’excited delirium syndrome, il fortissimo stress fatale che secondo consulenti e periti ne avrebbe provocato l’eccessiva reazione del cuore. Berardi cita numerosi casi di letteratura medica che si riferiscono a episodi studiati in Inghilterra e Stati Uniti. 


Lo stato che deriva da questa sindrome, che - secondo lo psichiatra - può essere causata o da una situazione endogena di un soggetto affetto da schizofrenia o attraverso l’assunzione di stupefacenti. 
Le conseguenze vedono una alterazione o una iperattività motoria interna, la difficoltà a esprimersi, deficienza respiratoria, una scarsa percezione del dolore e della fatica, uno stato di irritabilità e incide sulle funzioni cardiache. Una sindrome che presenta, inoltre, una “letalità elevata”, anche se di fronte alla domanda diretta del giudice se il consulente abbia mai visto di prima persona dei decessi begli ultimi anni Berardi risponde di no. Caruso ha chiesto quindi quale sia il rapporto percentuale tra un trattamento sanitario obbligatorio del soggetto che si trovi in una condizione tale e il conseguente decesso, ma nemmeno in questo caso i numeri sono venuti in aiuto dello psichiatra. 


Eppure secondo il professore la ricostruzione basata sulle notazioni di servizio e sul racconto fornito da alcuni residenti e dagli amici di Federico rispecchia il decorso dell’excited delirium syndrome. “In auto, al ritorno da Bologna – spiega, il ragazzo presentava uno stato di sopore. Era stanco, chiuso in se stesso. Questo stato poi si è invertito in una condizione di eccitazione, tant’è che non è andato a letto ma ha sentito invece il bisogno di girare da solo di notte e cercare di chiamare i suoi amici al telefono in modo compulsivo”. 
Ecco allora che secondo Berardi all’arrivo delle volanti Federico “doveva essere in una situazione molto intensa”. Ma per stabilire tale intensità “andrebbe capito il gioco e l’interazione delle sostanze assunte” e il consulente specifica di non essere un tossicologo. 


A proposito dei dosaggi, nella sua analisi la dottoressa Elsa Margaria, l’anestesiologa chiamata dal pm Proto in sede di incidente probatorio, aveva fatto presente in una passata udienza come il dosaggio di ketamina riscontrato nel sangue di Federico fosse del tutto insufficiente a provocare agitazione psicomotoria e carenza respiratoria. “La ketamina è un farmaco dal doppio effetto”, ribatte Berardi. 


Gli altri due consulenti della difesa attesi per oggi, il cardiologo del S. Orsola Malpighi Claudio Rapezzi e il tossicologo della Cattolica di Roma Marcello Chiarotti, verranno ascoltati nella prossima udienza fissata per il 24 novembre, insieme alla tossicologa Annunziata Lopez dell’università La Sapienza di Roma, sempre citata dal collegio difensivo e ai periti del tribunale Testi e Bignamini dell’Ausl 3 di Torino. 
In quella successiva, fissata per il 9 dicembre, si dovrebbe chiudere la fase dell’istruttoria dibattimentale e il tribunale fisserà le date per la discussione, che sarà a gennaio.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Novembre 2008)

mamma mia che storia di merda!!
però sono certa  che se anche questa finisce senza colpevoli verrà fuori un bel pienone della Madonna!


----------



## Old Buscopann (18 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi spiace deluderti ma di immagini ne ho guardate parecchie, e di tutte le angolazioni e da siti di varia estrazione (di solito faccio così per aver una visuale più imparziale...*MAI UNA SOLA FONTE*...claro?:condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma quale giudizio politico..Se vado a manifestare e mi rompono la testa sai che me ne frega di Berlusconi o Prodi, della destra o della sinistra. 
Esigo però, sia da cittadino coinvolto o meno, che vengano puniti i responsabili, perchè è chiaro che c'erano dei responsabili per quello che è successo. Ed è troppo comodo tacciare insabbiare tutto quanto dicendo che è tutta colpa dei black block.
A Genova ci sono stati agenti di polizia che hanno massacrato a manganellate persone che non c'entravano assolutamente nulla coi casini. Esiste un responsabile di tutto questo? Certamente si. Se il responsabile è chi ha dato l'ordine di agire in questa maniera deve essere perseguito. Se non si riesce a stabilire se è stato dato un ordine, vanno perseguiti i poliziotti che si sono comportati in questa maniera. ci sono le immagini televisive e le testimonianze di centinaia di persone che li inchiodano. Fare finta che non ci siano colpevoli e affermare che le forze di polizia hanno agito secondo la procedura e che è tutta colpa dei black block è' una VERGOGNA. e' chiaro che siamo un Paese dove, se indossi una divisa, tutto è lecito, anche l'abuso..E ora non venirmi a dire che non è vero.

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2008)

*Buscopan*

é chiaro che siam in un paese dove se indossi una divisa tutto è lecito anche l'abuso.......!!Credimi non ho parole.....!!


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma quale giudizio politico..Se vado a manifestare e mi rompono la testa sai che me ne frega di Berlusconi o Prodi, della destra o della sinistra.
> Esigo però, sia da cittadino coinvolto o meno, che vengano puniti i responsabili, perchè è chiaro che c'erano dei responsabili per quello che è successo. Ed è troppo comodo tacciare insabbiare tutto quanto dicendo che è tutta colpa dei black block.
> A Genova ci sono stati agenti di polizia che hanno massacrato a manganellate persone che non c'entravano assolutamente nulla coi casini. Esiste un responsabile di tutto questo? Certamente si. Se il responsabile è chi ha dato l'ordine di agire in questa maniera deve essere perseguito. Se non si riesce a stabilire se è stato dato un ordine, vanno perseguiti i poliziotti che si sono comportati in questa maniera. ci sono le immagini televisive e le testimonianze di centinaia di persone che li inchiodano. Fare finta che non ci siano colpevoli e affermare che le forze di polizia hanno agito secondo la procedura e che è tutta colpa dei black block è' una VERGOGNA. e' chiaro che siamo un Paese dove, se indossi una divisa, tutto è lecito, anche l'abuso..E ora non venirmi a dire che non è vero.
> 
> Buscopann



Non aggiungo altro.

http://www.unimondo.org/article/view/159633/1/


----------



## Old stellamarina (18 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> il brutto sarà per i prossimi summit dato che ormai hanno il via libera


Guarda l'ho pensato anch'io


----------



## Old stellamarina (18 Novembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma quale giudizio politico..Se vado a manifestare e mi rompono la testa sai che me ne frega di Berlusconi o Prodi, della destra o della sinistra.
> Esigo però, sia da cittadino coinvolto o meno, che vengano puniti i responsabili, perchè è chiaro che c'erano dei responsabili per quello che è successo. Ed è troppo comodo tacciare insabbiare tutto quanto dicendo che è tutta colpa dei black block.
> A Genova ci sono stati agenti di polizia che hanno massacrato a manganellate persone che non c'entravano assolutamente nulla coi casini. Esiste un responsabile di tutto questo? Certamente si. Se il responsabile è chi ha dato l'ordine di agire in questa maniera deve essere perseguito. Se non si riesce a stabilire se è stato dato un ordine, vanno perseguiti i poliziotti che si sono comportati in questa maniera. ci sono le immagini televisive e le testimonianze di centinaia di persone che li inchiodano. Fare finta che non ci siano colpevoli e affermare che le forze di polizia hanno agito secondo la procedura e che è tutta colpa dei black block è' una VERGOGNA. e' chiaro che siamo un Paese dove, se indossi una divisa, tutto è lecito, anche l'abuso..E ora non venirmi a dire che non è vero.
> 
> Buscopann


Io ho anche pensato,e non sono la sola, che era stato tutto pianificato a tavolino, e che questi black block sono stati ingaggiati per destabilizzare la situazione e creare il pretesto.


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> Io ho anche pensato,e non sono la sola, che era stato tutto pianificato a tavolino, e che questi black block sono stati ingaggiati per destabilizzare la situazione e creare il pretesto.


E hai pensato bene


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2008)

*......*

Nutro una profonda tristezza..nel leggere cose simili....!!Basterebbe affermare che ci son le mele marce ovunque....ma qui siam all'assurdo direi!!!


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nutro una profonda tristezza..nel leggere cose simili....!!*Basterebbe affermare che ci son le mele marce ovunque....*ma qui siam all'assurdo direi!!!


Anche questo e' vero.


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2008)

*Marì'*

Dico di più.....io  toglierei la divisa a chi si è macchiato di simili episodi perchè...proprio chi ne indossa una dovrebbe essere immune da simili comportamenti!!Detto questo però affermare che i black block erano poliziotti infiltrati mi sembra stomachevole...a dir il vero anche l'intervento di buscopan....censurabile veramente!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Novembre 2008)

la polizia e' sempre oggetto di vergognose impunita' a prescindere da chi sta al governo che poi durante il g8 il governo berlusconi era in carica da neanche un mese e il servizio d'ordine ormai predisposto da mesi era stato gestito dal precedente governo di sx.....


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2008)

*Vergognose impunità?*

Mha.....sarà che vivo in un'altra italia....!!L'italia dove vivo io...l'impunità è dominio di potenti e delinquenti.....!!!


----------



## Old Buscopann (21 Novembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> la polizia e' sempre oggetto di vergognose impunita' a prescindere da chi sta al governo che poi durante il g8 il governo berlusconi era in carica da neanche un mese e il servizio d'ordine ormai predisposto da mesi era stato gestito dal precedente governo di sx.....


Non ce la fate proprio a non difendere Berlusconi..Anche quando nessuno l'attacca subito a difenderlo..Ma che c'avete voi di destra? una missione da compiere che ci vedete dietro ogni critica allo Stato una critica al Governo in carica? Perchè qui non si accusavano governi..si accusava un sistema.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma quale giudizio politico..Se vado a manifestare e mi rompono la testa sai che me ne frega di Berlusconi o Prodi, della destra o della sinistra.
> Esigo però, sia da cittadino coinvolto o meno, che vengano puniti i responsabili, perchè è chiaro che c'erano dei responsabili per quello che è successo. Ed è troppo comodo tacciare insabbiare tutto quanto dicendo che è tutta colpa dei black block.
> A Genova ci sono stati agenti di polizia che hanno massacrato a manganellate persone che non c'entravano assolutamente nulla coi casini. Esiste un responsabile di tutto questo? Certamente si. Se il responsabile è chi ha dato l'ordine di agire in questa maniera deve essere perseguito. Se non si riesce a stabilire se è stato dato un ordine, vanno perseguiti i poliziotti che si sono comportati in questa maniera. ci sono le immagini televisive e le testimonianze di centinaia di persone che li inchiodano. Fare finta che non ci siano colpevoli e affermare che le forze di polizia hanno agito secondo la procedura e che è tutta colpa dei black block è' una VERGOGNA. e' chiaro che siamo un Paese dove, se indossi una divisa, tutto è lecito, anche l'abuso..E ora non venirmi a dire che non è vero.
> 
> Buscopann


 chi ha sbagliato va punito e su questo non ci piove.
ma per l'ennesima volta porto la mia esperienza di genovese per dire che dalla maggior parte delle forze dell'ordine mi sono sentita protetta mentre ho veramente tremato per me e tutto quello che ho investito con una vita di lavoro  di fronte ad orde d'incappucciati .
ogni tanto mi pare che questo si dimentichi


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Novembre 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> Io ho anche pensato,e non sono la sola, che era stato tutto pianificato a tavolino, e che questi black block sono stati ingaggiati per destabilizzare la situazione e creare il pretesto.





Mari' ha detto:


> E hai pensato bene


anche no, poi se volete vedere complotti di stato d'accordo, che piaccia o meno ci sono persone che vanno apposta per rompere tutto e da quel giorno son stati ribattezzati black block, nulla più nulla meno ...... semplicemente come negli stadi


----------



## Mari' (21 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> anche no, poi se volete vedere complotti di stato d'accordo, che piaccia o meno ci sono persone che vanno apposta per rompere tutto e da quel giorno son stati ribattezzati black block, nulla più nulla meno ...... semplicemente come negli stadi


Purtoppo e' un fenomeno internazionale, leggi cosa e' successo ieri in Spagna

http://notizie.alice.it/notizie/est...polizia_e_studenti_a_barcellona,16928207.html


il mondo tende ad andare destra, e' sotto gli occhi di tutti


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Purtoppo e' un fenomeno internazionale, leggi cosa e' successo ieri in Spagna
> 
> http://notizie.alice.it/notizie/est...polizia_e_studenti_a_barcellona,16928207.html
> 
> ...

















































al mondo c'è sempre chi tende all'estremo, dx o sx poco cambia  

	
	
		
		
	


	

























comunque cosa starebbe succedendo qua da me che sanno a barcellona e non io?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





(posso dire che mi pare che dovrebbero studiare un pò di più che manco sanno di che parlano? ..... vabbè ormai l'ho detto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )


----------



## Mari' (21 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> al mondo c'è sempre chi tende all'estremo, dx o sx poco cambia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Latriglia la cosa ti diverte?

A me no, tutta sta violenza in giro non mi piace  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e calpestare i diritti civili di chi protesta ancora meno.


Per il momento il Governo italiano deve scusarsi con i tedeschi dei fatti fravi che sono successi alla Diaz

http://notizie.alice.it/notizie/pol...lia_chieda_scusa_per_fatti_diaz,16940705.html


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi ha sbagliato va punito e su questo non ci piove.
> ma per l'ennesima volta porto la mia esperienza di genovese per dire che dalla maggior parte delle forze dell'ordine mi sono sentita protetta mentre ho veramente tremato per me e tutto quello che ho investito con una vita di lavoro di fronte ad orde d'incappucciati .
> ogni tanto mi pare che questo si dimentichi


Come ho insegnato ai miei figli fin da piccoli "i Carabinieri e la Polizia" sono i "bravi" è a loro che che si affida la nostra sicurezza (oltre che, si auspica, politiche che "rimuovano gli ostacoli" e rendano la società sempre pià giusta e civile) è ben per questo che ci si indigna quando ci sono elementi delle forze dell'ordine che non rispettano leggi che sono chiamati a far rispettare.
E' proprio come un tradimento ...non ci si stupisce più di tanto se il tizio semi-sconosciuto incontrato al campeggio non si comporta come dovrebbe, ma si è sconvolte dal tradimento del padre dei propri figli.
Ed è per questo che ci si indigna quando si intuisce che connivenze fan ragionevolmente sospettare che si siano coperte responsabilità di singoli che vengono così trasformate in responsabilità collettive.
I black bloc non mi rappresentano le forze dell'ordine ...vorrei che lo facessero.


----------



## LDS (22 Novembre 2008)

i dipendenti dello stato che lavorano in polizia, carabinieri ed esercito ricordiamoci che sono degli uomini e in quanto tali sono soggetti a tantissimi fattori emozionali. 
Certo è sbagliato usare la violenza, non è con le guerre che si porta la pace, non è a manganellate che si riporta l'ordine, non è a pistolettate e omicidi che si preserva la sicurezza del paese, ma i nostri militari sono sempre degli esseri umani e possono sbagliare.
Sinceramente quando io vedo in città manifestazioni di 20000 persone che urlano e per ore dicono che lo stato è una merda, che i poliziotti sono dei servi dei servi, quando provocano posso anche capire il militare che ha litigato a casa con la moglie, che ha il papà che non sta bene, che ha 30000 euro di debiti che si infervora quando si sente dire che la divisa è la vergogna della nazione. 
L'ultima volta che sono stato a Milano in centro città ho trovato l'esercito con le camionette e i fucili a garantire l'ordine. Ero soddisfatto e contento di sapere che comunque ci sono persone che hanno come scopo quello di tutelare la mia serenità.

L'ultima volta che il milan ha vinto la champion's in piazza nella mia città ci stavano 5000 persone urlanti, io pure ero contento e cantavo come un dannato, poi ad un certo punto un gruppo di una trentina di persone si è messo a muovere macchine, a fare danni, a saltare sopra i pulman e la cosa è degenerata; per quanto mi riguarda una raffica di legnate non gli avrebbe fatto che bene.


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come ho insegnato ai miei figli fin da piccoli "i Carabinieri e la Polizia" sono i "bravi" è a loro che che si affida la nostra sicurezza (oltre che, si auspica, politiche che "rimuovano gli ostacoli" e rendano la società sempre pià giusta e civile) è ben per questo che ci si indigna quando ci sono elementi delle forze dell'ordine che non rispettano leggi che sono chiamati a far rispettare.
> E' proprio come un tradimento ...non ci si stupisce più di tanto se il tizio semi-sconosciuto incontrato al campeggio non si comporta come dovrebbe, ma si è sconvolte dal tradimento del padre dei propri figli.
> Ed è per questo che ci si indigna quando si intuisce che connivenze fan ragionevolmente sospettare che si siano coperte responsabilità di singoli che vengono così trasformate in responsabilità collettive.
> I black bloc non mi rappresentano le forze dell'ordine ...vorrei che lo facessero.


 la mia premessa era: *chi sbaglia va punito e su questo non ci piove.*
detto questo su tutti gli orrendi episodi che coinvolgono pessimi elementi delle forze dell'ordine ed oscure connivenze,
vorrei fare tanto di cappello a quelli che ogni giorno rischiano la vita facendo un lavoro pericolosissimo ed oltremodo frustrante di fronte alla continua impunità offerta da certe leggi.
del loro quotidiano pochi parlano dando per scontato che facciano solo il loro dovere.
secondo me vanno oltre


----------



## Old unodinoi (22 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi ha sbagliato va punito e su questo non ci piove.
> ma per l'ennesima volta porto la mia esperienza di genovese per dire che dalla maggior parte delle forze dell'ordine mi sono sentita protetta mentre ho veramente tremato per me e tutto quello che ho investito con una vita di lavoro di fronte ad orde d'incappucciati .
> ogni tanto mi pare che questo si dimentichi


Sono stato a Genova qualche mese dopo per motivi di lavoro. Vi assicuro che mi sono chiesto come si potessero fare tanti danni ad una città. Chi li avrebbe pagati quei danni? E i cittadini perchè dovevano sopportare una simile barbarie?
Chi ha sbagliato paghi siano essi poliziotti che manifestanti


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2008)

ho avuto davvero paura per la mia attività, me li sono visti avanzare e solo per chissà quale miracolo non ho subito danni.tutto il sacrificio di una vita in pericolo per una banda di criminali .vicino a me c'erano le forze dell'ordine pronte a fare scudo rassicurandomi.




unodinoi ha detto:


> Sono stato a Genova qualche mese dopo per motivi di lavoro. Vi assicuro che mi sono chiesto come si potessero fare tanti danni ad una città. Chi li avrebbe pagati quei danni? E i cittadini perchè dovevano sopportare una simile barbarie?
> Chi ha sbagliato paghi siano essi poliziotti che manifestanti


----------



## Mari' (22 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho avuto davvero paura per la mia attività, me li sono visti avanzare e solo per chissà quale miracolo non ho subito danni.tutto il sacrificio di una vita in pericolo per una banda di criminali *.vicino a me c'erano le forze dell'ordine pronte a fare scudo rassicurandomi*.


Buon per te, e' evidente che ti sei trovata dietro a chi l'ordine ed il rispetto delle regole/legge le ha saputo mantenere.

C'e' chi invece ha visto e vissuto con i propri occhi altri scenari ... e ci sono anche i loro nomi e cognomi:



*Genova G8. Noi C'eravamo.*

*Un appello*

 (21 novembre 2008)
 Noi c'eravamo e abbiamo visto. 

Abbiamo visto la violenza inaudita di quelle giornate, la caccia indiscriminata a persone inermi, l'assoluto arbitrio nel gestire l'ordine pubblico. Siamo stati poi costretti a registrare con sconcerto la decisione della magistratura che ha deciso di non procedere nell'accertamento delle responsabilita' delle forze dell'ordine per le gravi violenze subite dai manifestanti che parteciparono al grande corteo dei 200 mila del 21 luglio 2001. 

Bolzaneto, la scuola Diaz. Assieme ad altri nomi, come Alimonda, Manin, Tolemaide, rimarranno tra le pagine oscure di questo paese. Abbiamo aspettato sette anni per vedere scritto nero su bianco quello che abbiamo visto e a cui abbiamo assistito, per guardare finalmente in faccia i responsabili di quello scempio. 

La sentenza dello scorso 13 novembre sul processo Diaz è un ulteriore insulto alla nostra richiesta di giustizia e trasparenza, alla fiducia che ancora avevamo che la verità potesse finalmente essere sancita. 

Per la "macelleria messicana", così definita dall'allora vicequestore aggiunto della Questura di Roma Michelangelo Fournier, i responsabili si trovano solamente tra la manovalanza di Canterini, allora comandante del I Reparto Mobile di Roma. 

Nessun vertice della Polizia è stato incriminato: né Francesco Gratteri, promosso a direttore del dipartimento Anticrimine, già a capo dello Sco; né Gilberto Caldarozzi, promosso a capo del Servizio centrale operativo; né Giovanni Luperi, promosso al vertice del servizio segreto civile, già vicedirettore dell'Ucigos; né Spartaco Mortola, già dirigente della Digos, ora promosso vicequestore aggiunto a Torino. 

Tutti assolti. 

Mentre l'allora capo della Polizia, Gianni De Gennaro, responsabile della piazza durante il G8 di Genova, e' diventato addirittura direttore del Dipartimento delle Informazioni per la Sicurezza della Presidenza del Consiglio dei Ministri. 

Rimangono i verbali falsificati, gli arresti ingiustificati, le molotov introdotte illegalmente nella scuola per giustificare l'assalto, la loro sparizione dall'ufficio della Questura di Genova dove erano in custodia come corpo del reato, a fare da sfondo ad un'ulteriore brutta pagina della democrazia italiana. 

Noi c'eravamo e per questo auspichiamo un sussulto democratico. Una reazione pubblica, pacifica e nonviolenta per dimostrare che in questo paese esiste ancora un tessuto democratico, e che la convivenza civile si deve basare sul principio di responsabilità, sul riconoscimento dei diritti di tutti e su una giustizia che sappia tutelare le vittime e applicare il principio che la legge è uguale per tutti. 

_per aggiungere il tuo nome: noiceravamo@gmail.com_
_
_
  Lorenzo Guadagnucci, Monica Lanfranco, Stefano Lenzi, Deborah Lucchetti, Pietro Raitano, Felice Romagnoli, Riccardo Troisi, Alberto Zoratti

fonte:
http://www.pane-rose.it/files/index.php?c3:013400


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Novembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non ce la fate proprio a non difendere Berlusconi..Anche quando nessuno l'attacca subito a difenderlo..Ma che c'avete voi di destra? una missione da compiere che ci vedete dietro ogni critica allo Stato una critica al Governo in carica? Perchè qui non si accusavano governi..si accusava un sistema.
> 
> Buscopann


 Berlusconi?
Voi di destra?
ciccio o ciccia
non vado a votare da 6 anni ti basta????
piuttosto il mio post era derivato dal fatto che chi sta a sinistra ha preso subito la palla al balzo da questa sentenza x un altra strumentalizzazione politica (tanto x cambiare) quando di politico a mio parere qua c'e ben poco dal momento che le troiate che fanno i poliziotti sono sempre impunite dx o sx che sia .....le critiche al governo non le ho scritte ne dette io...hai provato a leggere l'unita o repubblica all'indomani di questa sentenza???
cosi tanto x sapere....
mi pareva che si accusasse piu il governo del sistema...e questa ipocrisia che mi fa schifo......
ps quei poliziotti sono stati dei macellai,verissimo...ma bisognava punire chi gli ha dato l'ordine....i mandanti di questo massacro xche i reparti mobili di testa loro fanno pochino pochino e c'e sempre qualcuno dall'alto che li guida....
ps2 certo e' che se chi doveva manifestare pacificamente lo avesse fatto (vedi carlo giuliani) sto casino non scoppiava neanche


----------



## Old alesera (23 Novembre 2008)

ieri sono stato a vedere Grillo, e come la pensa lui, la penso io, ancora che stiamo a parlare di destra e sinistra, e chi sarebbe di sinistra?

Prodi che prima di fare le valigie ha scritto una legge sul SEGRETO DI STATO rigurdante i rifiuti? (se un sindaco sa che sul suo comune, ci sono rifiuti sotterrati tossici o non tossici, se lo rende pubblico, può prendere 5 anni di galera) fino alla legge sul conflitto di interessi, lo credo che la "sinistra" non la fa e non la vuole: la moglie di Fassino sta lì da 30 anni....

ragazzi io andrei oltre

la mattanza della Diaz era organizzata da chi non si bagna mai sotto la pioggia....i poliziotti erano esecutori....

il paese è al collasso.....e pensare ancora a fare la lite tra destra e sinistra è fare il loro gioco.


----------



## Old latriglia (24 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Latriglia la cosa ti diverte?
> 
> A me no, tutta sta violenza in giro non mi piace
> 
> ...


mi fa ridere come diventi sempre una questione politica, e i complotti e questo e quello e quell'altro ...... 

tranne il rendersi conto che in italia come altrove è pieno di teste di cavolo a cui piace fare danni e menar le mani ........ con o senza divisa ..... e spesso e volentieri ultimamente dei diritti civili di chi protesta me ne frego e gli auguro di passare sotto una buona dose di randellate, visto che per i loro diritti se ne catafottono dei diritti di tutti gli altri ....

poi de gustibus eh


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> mi fa ridere come diventi sempre una questione politica, e i complotti e questo e quello e quell'altro ......
> 
> * tranne il rendersi conto che in italia come altrove è pieno di teste di cavolo a cui piace fare danni e menar le mani ........ con o senza divisa ..... e spesso e volentieri ultimamente dei diritti civili di chi protesta me ne frego e gli auguro di passare sotto una buona dose di randellate, visto che per i loro diritti se ne catafottono dei diritti di tutti gli altri ....
> *
> poi de gustibus eh


questo è innegabile.
In italia oramai si sciopera per ogni cazzata (non mi sto riferendo agli studenti)


----------



## Mari' (24 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> mi fa ridere come diventi sempre una questione politica, e i complotti e questo e quello e quell'altro ......
> 
> tranne il rendersi conto che in italia come altrove è pieno di teste di cavolo a cui piace fare danni e menar le mani ........ con o senza divisa ..... e spesso e volentieri ultimamente dei diritti civili di chi protesta me ne frego e gli auguro di passare sotto una buona dose di randellate, visto che per i loro diritti se ne catafottono dei diritti di tutti gli altri ....
> 
> poi de gustibus eh





Asudem ha detto:


> questo è innegabile.
> In italia oramai si sciopera per ogni cazzata (non mi sto riferendo agli studenti)


Avete ragione! ... bisognerebbe mettere il divieto di sciopero  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  randellate a chi si permette di alzare la voce o si lamenta ... e a chi non ce la fa ad arrivare alla fine del mese: Nelle Patrie Galere ... almeno la il vitto e allaggio e' gratis.


----------



## Old latriglia (24 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Avete ragione! ... bisognerebbe mettere il divieto di sciopero
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mmmmmmm nono, basta la miniera


----------



## Mari' (24 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> mmmmmmm nono, basta la miniera



Ho capito, ho capito ... che aria tira


----------



## Old latriglia (24 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ho capito, ho capito ... che aria tira


non credo, non totalmente, mi sembra che tu faccia fatica a vedere oltre a chi alza di più la voce ... non che sia un difetto, ma un'occhio anche a chi non urla sarebbe d'uopo, secondo me ovviamente


----------



## Mari' (24 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> non credo, non totalmente, *mi sembra che tu faccia fatica a vedere oltre a chi alza di più la voce* ... non che sia un difetto, ma un'occhio anche a chi non urla sarebbe d'uopo, secondo me ovviamente


Mi conosci poco, sono attenta anche a chi e' in silenzio da una vita


----------



## Old latriglia (24 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mi conosci poco, sono attenta anche a chi e' in silenzio da una vita


se è per quello non ti conosco proprio  

	
	
		
		
	


	









ma da quel che hai scritto qua ....


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Avete ragione! ... bisognerebbe mettere il divieto di sciopero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io vorrei sapere per  quale diritto divino ricevuto pensi di potere interpretare i pensieri delle persone in base ad una frase . Ho detto questo?????
Comunque direi che  così la comunicazione scorre più fluida.


----------



## Mari' (24 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> se è per quello non ti conosco proprio
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Asudem ha detto:


> io vorrei sapere per  quale diritto divino ricevuto pensi di potere interpretare i pensieri delle persone in base ad una frase . Ho detto questo?????
> Comunque direi che  così la comunicazione scorre più fluida.


----------



## oscuro (2 Dicembre 2008)

*..........*

Ho cercato di astenermi...e quando ho fatto il mio intervento ho cercato di esser il piu oggettivo possibile....!!Mi chiedo se..chi ha fatto interventi un pò duri si sia mai trovato in mezzo a certe manifestazioni....!!!


----------



## Old latriglia (2 Dicembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho cercato di astenermi...e quando ho fatto il mio intervento ho cercato di esser il piu oggettivo possibile....!!Mi chiedo se..chi ha fatto interventi un pò duri si sia mai trovato in mezzo a certe manifestazioni....!!!


certo che no, quando alcune persone che conosco dicono che vanno a una manifestazione SO che a prescindere è meglio se vado da tutt'altra parte


----------



## oscuro (2 Dicembre 2008)

*Se*

Se si sia mai trovato...in mezzo all'odore acre dei lacrimogeni....al lancio dei sassi,di pietre,di oggetti contundenti.....ho letto cose assurde...!!


----------

